# alcohol injection



## gotstogo (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone hear about the devilsown alcohol injection kits... i was wanting to get one let me know if you hear anything good :]


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

On other forums, I've heard nothing but good things about that kit. I don't have any hands on experience with it but supposedly it's one of the better ones out there. Are you planning on running some crazy boost and/or timing?


----------



## Freebs (Sep 6, 2008)

I just made my own kit which wasnt hard but as far as the one you are talking about, my old man has one of their kits on his 87 GNX and from what i have seen it is a very nice kit..top quality parts


----------



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a devilsown kit on my GTP and liked it. Quality kit, just never tuned the car properly before I got the GTO. Now my mind is stuck on GTO parts and not working on the GTP haha.


----------

